# Abarth 500 • Macmillan Charity Fundraiser Detail



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi all :wave:

Just a short and sweet write-up from me, just to let you know I am still here :thumb: As you can appreciate it is peak season now, thus very busy here at Magic Detail and therefore not a lot of time to get on here. For those of you who follow me on Facebook you'll have seen a wide range of vehicles we've been working on these past few months, ranging from concours event winning Ferrari's to an unusual 1980's American pickup!! For those of you who are missing out, here is my Facebook.

Every year I try to do a detail whereby I give something back to society. This was last years, but I will be running a raffle again soon, the highest bidder will have their car detailed exclusively by me and the proceeds will be donated to charity. Macmillan and Cancer Research UK are my chosen recipients as it is a subject close to home having had two immediate family members suffer (and thanks to the NHS be successfully treated) from the disease. 

This mini detail fetched £90 for Macmillan, and infact as part of a go-karting event in which it was raffled off, Magic Detail in total raised £140. :thumb:































Thanks for reading.

All comments and/or questions are welcome.

Cheers,
Matt. :buffer:


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Nice one :thumb: and for a very good cause.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Nice work for a great cause! 

These cars are great, I love this colour too. That one has an optional 'Monza' exhaust system which sounds amazing! Friend of mine has it on hers!


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Nice work! The car has a good reflections for a light color car.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Nice car and work there chap


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great:thumb:


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Thank you all.



JBirchy said:


> Nice work for a great cause!
> 
> These cars are great, I love this colour too. That one has an optional 'Monza' exhaust system which sounds amazing! Friend of mine has it on hers!


Many thanks for the comments. Yes it does have a Monza exhaust and I agree they do sound very well for a small motor - it's a dual mode exhaust too so it gets louder above a pre-set amount of back pressure! Nice and quiet around town yet sporty when giving them some stick


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Top job mate for a great cause , congrats to you fella .


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

That looks great !


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Well done mate! Something that is very close to me (my mum has just been given the all clear from breast cancer!) so I appreciate it very much!


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

Great job Matt & just proves there are still good people about :thumb:


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Zetec-al said:


> Well done mate! Something that is very close to me (my mum has just been given the all clear from breast cancer!) so I appreciate it very much!


Glad to hear your mum's been given the all clear mate! That's what this is all about, giving something back, you just can't take anything for granted least of all good health so I just do what I can when I can and hopefully some good comes of it.


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

That looks fantastic, love the Dolly Sprint in the background too.... :wave:


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Like your triumph hiding in the background, great little car clean again


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

Excellent work MD. Brilliant cause too. 

Love the shot with the one on the driveway over the road too, great eye for detail.


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

minnnt said:


> Excellent work MD. Brilliant cause too.
> 
> Love the shot with the one on the driveway over the road too, great eye for detail.


Thanks mate.

I often have two of the same type of car in 



:buffer:


----------



## NiallG (May 2, 2013)

Never mind the Fiat, what about the yellow Dolomite Sprint in the background!


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

Magic Detail said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> I often have two of the same type of car in
> 
> ...


:lol:

S'alright for some!


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

NiallG said:


> Never mind the Fiat, what about the yellow Dolomite Sprint in the background!


It's not a Sprint :lol:

What do you want to know about it? It's a 1500HL with an OD box and Minilites. Not my cup of tea I'm afraid. If you like reading my threads though you will see more of it as it featured in a lot of my pictures! I have some of it too, lurking around the PC somewhere if you're interested?


----------



## louimichel (Jul 5, 2009)

Nice job mate for good cause! I have a question did you polish the car after iron x ? And can we use iron x on the car even if we don't polish after but just wax? Regards


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Thank you. Yes, sure you can use Iron-C without polishing afterwards (as I did here). It removes the iron particles burrowed into the paintwork, so it is perfectly safe afterwards to go straight to the LSP. In this case I also remove the tar spots and later clayed the car to ensure it was free from all contamination prior to applying Crystal Rock


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice one matt. The more of us doing things like this the better :thumb:


----------



## stassmirnof (Jan 14, 2014)

looks good!


----------



## RocnRola (Sep 16, 2012)

Nice work


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

:thumb: nice work done for a good cause.


----------

